# Hopeful Vizsla owner - will my lifestyle fit with this breed?



## WhamBamJam (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've done a lot of research on this breed and have read lots of threads on here similar to my queries, but I would find it useful to explain my situation and get opinions on whether a Vizsla would fit in, just to make sure. I've always been a responsible dog owner, and would not take on a dog if I couldn't give it what it needs.

So, first of all, some general pup questions. I plan on getting my Vizsla when I finish college (I'm a mature student!) at the end of June. From June - October I will be working part-time, and plan on working 3 hours a day, 5 days a week.. so the pup would only be on its on for 3.5 hours. I'd imagine this would be a problem when I first get the pup as it needs to pee like every hour or so. Or would it just be a case of clean it up when I get back from work, until it learns to control its bladder? Also, do pups sleep early? I could always work 7pm-10pm.

2. I'll start University in October.. the pup will be 5 months old.. I should only be at uni about 18 hours a week maximum, and shouldn't imagine I'd be away for too many hours at a time. If I was, I would make sure I paid for someone to come round to feed and play with the pup and let it out. Do you think this is feasible? Should I really only have a pup if I'm at home to raise it for longer than 5 months?

3. I wouldn't consider myself an active person. I don't like to run. I do, however, enjoy long walks. If I got a V, I would imagine I would take it to parks/woods etc and let it run free for an hour in the morning, and an hour later on. Would this suffice? I would also give it mental stimulation throughout the day.. I'm very much interested in tapping into it's natural instincts with regards to tracking and hunting so I would also do fun activities with my v. I would be happy to ride a bike with my v, maybe once a week or so. But with regards to daily exercise, I can only picture myself walking through woods and such.

Thanks! 

On the one hand, I see my personality fitting exactly with a v as I'm very affectionate and would cuddle 24/7 if someone let me! I just wonder if I need to be an avid runner to really look after this breed!?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's quite possible that you could find the time to work in all of the things that a vizsla needs- like exercise, mental stimulation, training and attention but in my opinion it may be quite difficult to properly train a vizsla with everything you have going on and only being one individual.

I assume that as a college student you live in an apartment (this may be an incorrect assumption but nevertheless). Vizslas are EXTREMELY vocal when they're adjusting to their crates and sometimes will continue to be even when adjusted. Would your roommates/neighbors be able to handle this? Also, will you be able to handle school for you and having to teach your pup at the same time going to puppy classes and a trainer?? Although training doesn't sound all that hard it's a lot to take on- especially in the first few months while they're mouthy and defiant, don't want to listen and aren't fully trained.

Financially are you ready for this? Dogs are a huge responsibility, not only in taking care of them but meeting their needs financially. I'm only a few years ahead of you and am working full time and finishing grad school part time. If I didn't work full time there is NO way I would be able to financially handle the responsibility of our V at this time. I would say that easily within the first 6 months of owning him I had spent somewhere between $3000 - 5000 to purchase our dog, take him to the vet, get him to training, buy food, treats, toys, etc and then handle the unexpected medical conditions that he came down with. It's definitely something that you need to factor in heavily. Especially if you're considering having someone come to play/feed/let your pup out- in my area it is $20-25 per trip to have someone let out a puppy and they will only stay for 20 minutes which is no time at all so it really adds up quickly. Training classes will be a few hundred dollars. Food adds up quickly. And vet care is quite expensive- especially in the first few months when it feels like you're constantly at the vet for shots and exams, plus other added medical issues that pup up. All of these things you really need to prepare yourself for as it will continue for another 12-15 years after you get your pup.

As far as exercise- I would say that a walk a day would suffice your pup while they're young (the first few months) but once they're older than 5 or 6 months they really need to get out and run off leash, otherwise they could become destructive to your home/apartment. If you don't consider yourself an "active" person then I would reconsider the breed unless you expect to turn into an active person. I would ask yourself this question- during finals week will you be willing to still take your dog out to run for 2 hours a day or go to the dog park to let your V get all of its energy out when you have a test/project in a few hours and your pup is going stir-crazy?

I'm not saying that a V is not the right dog for you but I would think heavily about all of the factors. I honestly don't believe that I could raise our V had my boyfriend not been by my side and we been a team. We had to change our schedules around, put ourselves last, change our social calendar and work hard to get our pup trained with basic manners. But he is the sweetest, most loving dog I've ever had and wouldn't think twice about getting another or having to make the same changes again because it's SO worth it.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would recommend waiting until you're done with school if you have your heart set on a Vizsla. I can't imagine having a Vizsla & going to college at the same time. (I definitely wouldn't have been able to do it when I was at college.) They are too much of a time commitment & I fear either your schooling or the pup would end up being neglected.


----------



## WhamBamJam (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, at home I will of course study, but I won't be studying all day every day. I expect to spend all of my free time being with my dog. On an average study day, for instance, I'd take my dog out for a long romp in the morning, study, play/train dogs in breaks of study, take the dog out again later, and just generally play with the dog throughout the day. I am one of those people who only ever wants to be with their dogs!

On the financial note - I think so! I have saved for the initial costs and am continuing to save until I get my pup. I think I can cope with the running costs after that. I do have a partner as well, who can contribute, and earns much more than me! 

I think study doesn't really come into it. I see your point of view, but a balance can be found. I would be more than happy to let a dog run riot all over my life.


----------



## WhamBamJam (Nov 12, 2012)

threefsh said:


> I would recommend waiting until you're done with school if you have your heart set on a Vizsla. I can't imagine having a Vizsla & going to college at the same time. (I definitely wouldn't have been able to do it when I was at college.) They are too much of a time commitment & I fear either your schooling or the pup would end up being neglected.


Well, when I'm done with study, I would be working full-time. I'd consider both to be just as time consuming. Are you saying 'no dog' or just 'no Vizsla'?


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I am a student and a 4.5months puppy owner.

But, my Faculty is in my city, i live with my mom and my brother. I can't imagine having Alma without them in the house. 
Although she is my responsability, it's so much easier when you have people around to help you, even if it's just "watch her, i'll go and take a shower". While writing this Alma is asleep next to my mom on the sofa


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

WBJ, if you think you are ready for a dog then no one on here will change your mind of that. But I would recommend either waiting to get a V until your life is more settled, or consider getting a different breed.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I think you can make it work. I would have had more time for a vizsla when I was a student (as opposed to working full time like I do now).


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Having a V is a bit different than other breeds, they are a bit more needy, so be aware. I work full time while my Mrs is in grad school working on a masters. It would be hard to have our pup if we both weren't around to pick up each others slack. Just be sure you are active and willing enough to get out at least 3 hours a day with your pup, because that's a minimum of what he requires. It can be done, it required us to make some serious life changes. Also, let it be known you will never again have alone/personal time; it will now be time shared with your V, they are not so little pieces of Velcro that will become fixed to your heels and follow you EVERYWHERE. You say your not a runner now, your V may change your mind. Just know that these are super high energy dogs that require high energy owners. I'm lucky to live in a city that is very dog friendly cause I can take my pup a lot of places most people don't (bars, restaurants, stores and concerts) I hate leaving my guy at home by himself for any reason. Good luck with your decision


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

In regards to your first question, 3.5 hours in our experience should be fine. We left Miles for 4 hour blocks in a crate when we first got him and he was fine. Overnight we would keep him in his crate for 4 hours, and if he cried to go outside after this time period we would take him out but our breeder said he could hold it this long. We would take away his water an hour before bed time. 

Last week I would have said your described exercise requirements would be fine. This week I would say not. Miles is almost 11 months and is in a very challenging phase right now. We took him on a 2hr off leash hike up in the snow Saturday, followed by a dog park date in the afternoon, and when he was still frisky in the evening we headed back out to the trails for another hour. 

I can't imagine having Miles when I was in graduate school, as in times of big exams there is no way I could have given him what he needs. Even now as an avid marathon runner with the support of an active husband, we rely on parents, friends, and neighbors to help us get Miles the attention and exercise he needs if work gets busy.


----------



## WhamBamJam (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses, guys.

I've just fallen head over heels with the breed, I love the spark in their eyes! I would have no issues taking it for plenty of hours of exercise, but like you all say, it's whether I will have that time available. My course at college is supposed to prepare me for university with regards to deadlines/constant workload, so I have a very high workload all the time. I'd say I still have time for a dog though. My train of thought is.. it wouldn't impact on the time I study.. because everyone who studies needs a break/socialising/free time.. so it would just impact on this free time, no?

Are there any other breeds that want to be with you 24/7? 

I suppose I'll have to make sure my partner's in on it - seems I can't go it alone!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I suppose I'll have to make sure my partner's in on it - seems I can't go it alone!


Food for thought. - RBD

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

www.vizslaclub.com/Library_club/Misc/puppy mill.doc

The below article was taken from the above website (edited for clarity):


"If you are planning to purchase a Vizsla puppy for your family, there are a few things you should know and consider. 

The first is words you should be aware of.

These are Family, Loyalty, Energy, Tail, Intelligent, Patience, Persistence, Rewarding, Trying, Versatile, Love, Exercise, Creativity, Surfing, Nose, Vet Bills, Food, Toys, Bedding.

We get our fair share of Vizslas into rescue from people who had researched information on the internet, which I understand is good.

The Vizsla can be a wonderful pet.

To clarify something, like people, all Vizsla are not created equal. 

That is why a good Vizsla breeder will "temperament test" puppies and try to place them into a home that matches the test results.

Picking your own puppy from a litter is not always the best idea. Be honest when a breeder ask you questions. These questions are asked to protect you and the dog. 


Taking a Vizsla into your home is a large responsibility, as their life span can be up to 15 years.


Living with one is like having a child.

Vizslas are typically slow to mature. You could end up with a 2-year-old puppy. 

They are family oriented. 

Don’t stick them in the back yard and expect to have a happy life. 

*Don’t get one if everyone in the house is not excited about having it.*

Expect the dog to be loyal and full of energy. To live peaceably with a Vizsla you must find some way to channel that energy.

The tail, while relative short, starts wagging around mid body and can unintentionally knock a small child down or deliver a series of sharp whacks to your hand or legs. 

Intelligent is a common word used to describe a Vizsla. I am a firm believer there are people out there that are not smart enough to own one.

Patience, persistence, and rewarding are words that could be used to describe the training of a Vizsla. They do not respond well to heavy-handed training, but can be quick learners. Some are very head strong.
Watching them execute their training can be rewarding for both their master and others. 

Versatile is another word used to describe a Vizsla. The breed can be used for hunting, retrieving, conformation, agility, fly ball, tracking, obedience, search and rescue, seeing eye dog, couch potato and last but not least lap dog.


While they could probably be taught to wave surf they are best suited for counter surfing.


We, as humans, sometimes have hereditary problems that are passed from generation to generation. 
While many people know of their hereditary history, some choose not to pass their problems on to their descendants. 
Some people only find out of hereditary problems too late and those problems are passed on to their children. 

Many people, who breed animals, are in the second group of people I just described, except that they just don’t care. After they get your money any problems they have bred become your problems. 


Over the years, pure-bred animals have evolved into many different lines.

Each line depicting assets and traits admired by the breeder of that particular line.

Although descendants from the many lines may look similar, believe me they are not. 

There are thing in these lines of animals that may clash with or enhance the offspring of a breeding.

It takes much investigation and ancestral research on a breeders part to satisfy themselves which individuals in the hereditary lines of animals are most likely to produce desired effects when bred.

Even with such research results are not always quite as desired. 

What you want in a dog for your family is a loyal and loving animal that is 
protective, smart and economical to care for.



While health and temperament problems are some of the problems we see in our rescue program that is not the biggest problem.

The biggest problem is the unscrupulous breeders that are the largest contributors of dogs to our rescue program.
They will acquire several bitch puppies and in five short years will have had four litters with the bitches. 

With little care and the lack of vitamin and calcium supplements for the mothers, by the end of 5 years the poor females are worn out and then they are dumped into the dog pound or worse yet dumped onto the street to fend for themselves. 

This abuse of dogs will continue as long as puppy buyers continue to support this kind of activity.

* If you do your research, have patience in getting your puppy and assure yourself the breeder you pick has the welfare of the puppy at heart, you as a puppy buyer will have done the breed you pick a huge favor. *

We can continue taking in and placing rescue dogs, but only you, as a puppy buyer, can stop this cruelty to animals. 

Some breeders, "puppy mills," are only into breeding animals for the quick and easy money to be had. They find a popular breed and systematically start to destroy that breed with complacency and lack of knowledge."


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wham - for me it looks like you would be a great V owner - the one down side - I would have someone with the pup at the least the first month when not at home so the pup does not mess in it's crate - the other major consideration is this - you are just starting your professional life - the V requires a lifetime commitment - as your needs change the V's remain the same - think Very hard on this - it's not fair to any pup you bring home if your not committed to them for their life time


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing your research- that's pivotal to getting a V!

The only .02 I have to add is this-

The hardest part of adapting to a V for me was not the exercise requirements (which sounds like it also isn't for you), but the emotional requirements. My friend put it perfectly after she met Ryker, watched him and turned to me and said, "He's kind of an emotional dog, isn't he?"

SO EMOTIONAL! 

By that I mean he requires lots and lots of attention all the time. Sometimes I just want to sit, but he wants to play while I sit and let's me know it. Or he has a lot of roo's while I'm cooking dinner and I'm in a hurry. Or he's certain that it's not time for me to do a weight lifting workout because it's time to play, even though we just played tug of war for 45 minutes.

That kind of thing.

I was surprised the stimulation requirements (for Ryker, at least. I admit all dogs are different) were 50% mental. I can walk and walk and walk and run him, but I feel like Ryker is never really calm, or never really tired, until we've also met his play/wrestle/prancing and mental needs. That's a lot when you yourself are just 'done' for the day, you know? Everyone has days like that, you just have to cope with it without blaming the dog and unfortunately some people can't do that.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's up to you at the end of the day. However, as an owner of multiple Vizslas and a pointer, I couldn't imagine bringing up a V pup in your circumstances. 

We will always be here to answer questions if you still think they're for you


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I work from home so there are times I need to have my own space be able to work on the computer or on the phone. Baxter is now 5 months. The first month I had to devote a lot of time as he was very clingy and obviously we had to toilet train and crate train. But as a pup he also sleeps loads. I get a lot of work done while he sleeps on the sofa and I also make a point of putting him in his crate for at least a couple of hours a day. I took this advice from a dog behaviourist who also owns a V who said this is vital to prevent separation anxiety especially as I am at home most days.

He gets 1.5 hours of exercise a day, 45 mins twice a day and I also do some training each day and we have just joined a Viz Whizz group on Facebook so we can meet weekends for a V get together. Last week we went to a national trust park for an off lead run and were gone for 2 hours and on Sunday we are meeting at a racecourse for another get together.

He also falls asleep around 8.30 to 9pm for the night so if I needed a couple of hours before bed to get things done I could but mainly this is the time me and hubby watch TV. He sleeps until 8 ish.

I am also very hot on the training and he is good that if I need some space without him at my side he knows to go on his blanket on the sofa to leave me free to walk around in the kitchen, toilet etc but this didn't happen until around 2 or 3 weeks ago until then it was very frustrating having a dog whine and pull at your clothes in desperation to prevent you leaving them. I found this very draining but you can train it out of them and it isn't as bad now. Baxter knows that if he lets me go to the toilet on my own or go upstairs to get a load of washing he will get a treat and a fuss when I'm back. We have lots of time for cuddles and play and if needed I can have 2 to 3 hours a day to get work done. I could push it to 4 or 5 but I don't need to and I don't want to 

Personally I can't see being a student will make it any harder for you than somebody who works if you crate train. You are young so will have the energy most of us lost a few years back  Also if you are able to plan your work load around your dog like I can then you have the advantage over most that work set hours. This will help most certainly through the hardest puppy stage and if you know that when you are working full time that you can arrange for toilet trips or a walk if left more than 4 or 5 hours then I can't see why it would be any different from the many other Vizsla owners that manage it. This will be why it's so important to do the crate training and get him/her used to being left even when you are at home!

I hope this helps and keep us posted on what you decide to do.

Just wanted you to have an insight from somebody that is going through it now. I am a full time mum with 2 kids that runs a business from home and also runs a girl guiding unit which requires extra work and time out and only have my husband here to help in the evenings and weekends (I know more than most) but Baxter is settling well into our lifestyle. I'm looking forward to the extra walks he will require as he gets older, I love taking him out and seeing him run free in our woods, fields and droves we are lucky to have where we live and also we are only an hour from the nearest beach. We are campers so looking forward to weekends away in the summer and also have family close by to help with toileting and walks if we ever want to go out for the day without him.

Having Baxter has changed our lives for the better already!


----------



## Stiggly Wiggly (Dec 30, 2012)

I would WAIT!! My V isn't alone for 8 hours a day like may dog owners do with their dogs. Many V's also need to be crates until they are mature enough to be trusted in the house alone. Mine is 10 months and he most definitely isn't trusted alone. I understand you're going to school. But what is your real life job going to e after school? Will you have time to exercise him and give him attention?

If you take him off leash in the woods, you will need to train him to be able to come back to you. And walks around the block will not suffice. If you end up getting a V, then you better pick up biking or something so that he can expel his energy when he is old enough!

That is just my opinion, I waited to get my vizsla until I was absolutely ready and could financially take care of him. Think about it, what happens if he rips his ACL, gets hurt, or the costs of training? You can very quickly need to spend $3000!

Goodluck!


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey I am in your exact situation. What did you end up doing? Any advice? I am a dental hygiene student, so studies consume my time as well, but I have good breaks to be able to let my future pup out of the crate, run at night/morning. I love this breed.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When we got Dharma we both worked, had a house and yard to keep and we were in a serious car accident and both in physiotherapy as well as having a feisty vizsla puppy who was anything but good to contend with. She didn't let us get anything done and always had to be a part of it, she hated her crate and didn't let us get any sleep, and it took a long time to toilet train her. We also had to take her to the vet and to training class. Today at 18 months old she is wonderful, well behaved, can amuse herself when necessary and very Velcro. She is finally good in her crate but I would not trust her out of her crate when not at home because she is still destructive when she can get at stuff. A lot to consider but worth everything in the end.


----------

